
AlibabaGroup #newretail grocery concept, Hema - dankohn1
https://twitter.com/taps/status/1026461451333132288
======
samstave
Im going through a phase of depression right now, and I see things like this
and it triggers a bit of discomfort with me regarding the future we are
building.

I see these robotic grocery stores and fawning over the technology in them -
with the comments about buying online, sending orders for delivery and
dynamically adjusted pricing for food and it just feels really plastic,
inhuman and depressing.

Food, and the experience of just purchasing the ingredients to make food is
all so completely packaged and manufactured.

It really illustrates why people pay a premium for the false illusion of "farm
to table" all-natural-ness theme-park-ride-like dinners... and how fake that
is as well.

I get the convenience of this, but at that same time, I am turned off by this
as it just feels like we are trying so hard to live in a Lego and Play-Mobile
reality.

